# The Pacific Belt Railway



## pacbelt (Jul 8, 2008)

Greetings! 
I guess it's time to put up or shut up! I would say my layout is just beginning, but it's a total state of confusion! 
You see, it has been a HO and O scale layout first - barely started. It just wasn't right.... 
The trains weren't big enough! 

Here's the very beginning...  
*Photo One* 
*Photo Two* 
*Photo Three* 
*Photo Four* 
*Photo Five* 
Even from the beginning, this didn't look right. 
*Photo Six* 
I switched to smaller HO scale, started scenery, and it still wasn't right! 
*Photo Seven* 
So, I levelled it, and started over with more styrofoam! Pretty much levelled everything and added a foam riser on top of it with gap-filling foam spray! 



















Yes, I know, Bachmann track! I blew $500 I couldn't afford on 3-Rail O scale track, so my budget's busted! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif" border=0> 
On the plus side, it's 6 years old, and not a trace of rust! Arizona weather! 

If I were to replace it, it would be Aristo SS track. Someday! 
Here's the tentative plan, but my plans are always subject to change! 










It's being made in two halves, 6'X8 1/2' each, bolted together in the middle, so not only can it be moved easier, but when I get more room, I can stuff more layout in the middle! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif" border=0> 
I have decided on something else that some might thumb their noses at - Lionel Large Scale Geeps! Those unrealistic swiveling pilots make it able to easily navigate R1 curves! 
At least my Aristo 0-4-0 will look right! 
Images exceed 640 pixel max. width - converted to links. - Mod


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you planning to use the hook & loop couplers? I ask as I see a reverse S curve in the upper right that will give you trouble with any other kind of knuckle couplers. If you can add a passing siding on that long straight section across top? It will give you a place to move the engine to the other end of the train and allow better 2 train operation as you have a place to park one of them. I wonder how bachmann track can be electricly isolated though.


----------



## pacbelt (Jul 8, 2008)

Vic, those are some very good questions!!! 

I hadn't thought about couplers, except that I was maybe going to use LGB or B'mann knuckles. All couplers are truck mounted - including locos (so far!) - except one bobber caboose. 

I may have to think about that one!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif 

Historically, my track plans change more than summer weather in Arizona! 

You're right! I would need at least one longer siding, maybe even a double-sided one. 

Good food for thought! 
[I hear my dad's voice in my head; "measure twice, cut once!"]


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

keep on cuttin', till it's long enough!


----------



## pacbelt (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## pacbelt (Jul 8, 2008)

A little more work for the few... 
Still building my risers, using spray foam to build some slope on the sides. 



















Here's my solution for B'mann rail joint issues - I'm soldering 4 - pieces at a time. 










Hopefully, I can really get started on making it look more presentible soon " border=0>


----------



## pacbelt (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry moderator, It's been awhile! I reduced the photos to 640 X 480. 
Can you please put them back????


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well theres one definite advantage to the bachmann track, it's dirt cheap compared to where brass has gone!  

Wholesaletrains show switches for $22, boxes of track $17, sheesh, not bad as long as your keeping it out of the weather


----------



## pacbelt (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah Vic, I'm in an environment where the humidity is under 8% 11 months out of the year! That, and I clean my track with WD-40, which leaves just enough of a film.... 

The track I'm installing now is over 6 years old, and in perfect shape! 

Yes, brass has got ridiculous - but if and when I can get to the point where I can replace the track, it will be stainless - and holy cow the cost! 

Yes my friend, Large scale is the only one where the track can break your budget!


----------



## pacbelt (Jul 8, 2008)

Next update - 7/03/08: 

I had to get something scenicked, so I started with a little corner.... 

First off, if someone hasn't seen spray foam on a layout before... 









It swells when dry, and is very easy to trim! 









Then I gave it a base coat (got impatient and used red primer!) 









Then for ground cover, I went out to the back yard, and grabbed dirt! The texture was always off in smaller scales, buy works nicely in LS! 

Then I took 2 old trees I got from Michaels a while back, and a couple of trees from my HO scale layout (which made nice LS bushes!). 

After applying the dirt, I sprayed it with wet water (1 drop of detergent), and carefully dripped a 50/50 mix of white glue and water over the whole thing and let it dry. 

Voila my first scenery! At least it looks better than bare styrofoam!


----------

